# Online anthro games?



## hungerpoint95 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone. This is my first post on here. For some reason that excites me.

Aaanyway. I'm looking for some anthro games to play. They have to be online, because I have a Chromebook and it doesn't allow me to download certain types of files which gets really annoying when there's a certain game I want to try -coughWoWcough-.

*List of things I like in games:*
RPGs
Text-based games
Bondage (not sure if that's relevant but I thought I'd include it in case anyone has a game they'd like to share )
Fetish/pr0n games (Don't judge. I'm lonely. ;P)
Games that actually have depth to them
Anthros, of course
Transformations are always fun
Character customization

*Things I couldn't really care one way or the other about:
*Vore (played a couple games with it, it was alright)
Flash games (I try not to play these as much because they slow down my computer)
Battling system for RPGs

*Just no:
*Non-anthro animals in a sexual setting (should be obvious)
Anything really gross

~

*Games I've tried so far with anthro-ish characters* (have to admit, most of these are pr0n-ish games)
_Corruption of Champions _- Fenoxo
_Trials in Tainted Space _- Fenoxo
_Fleshcult _- ?
_Nimin _- Xadera
_Flexible Survival _- ?
_Fatty text adventure game _- noone
A couple really short non-memorable ones I found on FA.



Um... I think that's all I have to say for now. Any questions, please feel free to ask. And help would be greatly appreciated. I'm really bored. xD


----------



## Hewge (Sep 16, 2014)

Second Life? ;v


----------



## hungerpoint95 (Sep 16, 2014)

Don't you have to download that? I may be thinking of a different game though.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 16, 2014)

toon town rewritten
it comes out of beta this week and isn't a big download


----------



## hungerpoint95 (Sep 16, 2014)

> I have a Chromebook and it doesn't allow me to download certain types of files.


 As in .exe, .rar, that kind of stuff. Anything necessary to run a game.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 16, 2014)

hungerpoint95 said:


> As in .exe, .rar, that kind of stuff. Anything necessary to run a game.[/COLOR]



It sounds to me like you need a different system, most games that have any sort of depth to them require a download and exe install.


----------



## hungerpoint95 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah.  I got it for Christmas last year though. And it's a heck of a lot better than the last laptop I had. Stupid Dell Inspiron Mini. I oughta take my mom's car and run that thing over. -.- Aaanyway. I just graduated a couple months ago, make minimum wage working only a few days a week, so I really don't have all that much money. Plus, I mean, it works for being on the internet. Which is basically all I do otherwise.


----------



## pootato (Sep 21, 2014)

Beast Hero looks like exactly what you're looking for.


----------

